# Resume



## LCendejas (Dec 22, 2012)

*Looking for a position in Los Angeles or Orange county*

I am a Medical Billing/Coding recent graduate certified by the American Academy of Professional Coders. I believe that my skills and education will make me a competitive candidate. I am looking for a position in Los Angeles or Orange county. Resume provided upon request.

Lorena Cendejas, CPC-A
cendejas_lorena@yahoo.com

OBJECTIVE

To obtain a position in a progressive company where I can utilize my skills and education to enhance overall productivity.

CREDENTIALS

Certified Professional Coder, Apprentice (CPC-A) 
Current member of the American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC)
CPR and AED from American Heart Association BLS for Healthcare Providers, 09/2012 - 09/2014


----------

